# is linux able to read multisession cds correctly?

## crazycat

I have a multisession dvd with iso fs and linux is only able to read last session. I tried also to use cdfs driver but it doesnt recognize the first session and reports the size of the second incorrectly. I was not able to see the first session in linux wit hany tool i tried.

In windows i can read this dvd without any problems.

(i burned both of them with nero)

My dvd-rw is toshiba sd-r5002, kernel: gentoo-2.6.5-r1,x86_64-pc-linux-gnu, 1024 mb ram, nvida gf4200, not overclocked in any way, just a standard kde setup.

Thats not all of that , i was unable to mount my  quake3 image in loopback mode with the command "mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/loop -t iso9660 -o loop" to setup it. (I bought it and have a valid cdkey and play in internet with it), but was able to mount gentoo live cd iso...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

crazycat,

By default linux only shows you the last session of a mult-session CD. You have to ask for the other sessions individualy.

 *Quote:*   

> mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/loop -t iso9660 -o loop

 looks a bit strange. /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is the path to a real cd, not an image file. You should use 

```
mount /path/to/iso/file /mnt/point -t iso9660 -o loop
```

----------

## crazycat

Thanks for the reply.

 Yes , i actually meant /mnt/win_c/quake3.iso , not cdrom. But the strange thing is that i actually got this problem only with quake3 cd while i can mount the image in windows without any problems with daemon tools. The good thing it didnt took me long to find the cd.

 Anyway , do u know how i can mount the last session?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

crazycat,

Use -o session=x in the mount command where x is the session you want.

See man mount

----------

## crazycat

many tanks!

I already read man file for it but probably missed this option   :Embarassed: 

----------

## crazycat

The option doesn't make me see the first session no matter what. It seems that ill have to stick to windows for now   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Rainmaker

x=0 ?

----------

## crazycat

I tried differen numbers , but recently i encountered another bug of it and it drives me nuts! k3b sais suddenly that it can't change  write speed 1350->2700 when i try to burn dvd while some time ago i did it some times succesfully.

    I mean why cant one have everything just working and it is really frustrating sometimes. For example bittorrent doesn't work for me in winxp but in linux it works but i cant get k3b to burn dvds. I would have even spend some more money on a mac but it got not much games on it to entertain oneself and some movie codecs are missing.

     And this strange thing - in winxp, also with heavy load and with my cpu throttled i can watch a movie without any dropeed frames. I mean, is this only me? , or does everybody has so jerking mplayer performance while something is being downloading in the background or did i missed some tweaks? (i already got udma enabled and preemtible kerel)

 And thats not the last one:

From time to time my screen gets messed and the x-server gets to nirvana. But i am still able to do ctrl-alt-SysRq-S (sync) and -B(reboot) but i (killall)  does jus nothing. 

Man i just wanna cry:

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

AAAAAAAAAAa!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

crazycat,

Start mplayer in a teminal and post what comes up in the termial window please. You shouln't be haing these problems with mplayer.

I'm not a KDE user, so I can't help with your burner problems.

----------

## crazycat

Well and now my new sata drive is working flawlessly in linux but windows cant use it and sais that the device cannot allocate ressources.On the others side - parted just quits with floation point exceptions when i try to partition it - isn't that funny (Thats a great advantage of having amd64 arch)

    btw wich program would u suggest for burning dvds. I figured out my burning problem lied on growisofs and something wrong with parameters wich were passed to it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

crazycat,

I don't exaxctly burn DVDs. I use DVD+RWs with a UDF filesystem. They are used like any other filesystem then. The media only has a life of about 1000 writes, so I mount them ro unless I know I need to write.

The info is here http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

----------

## crazycat

tanks i'll read it.

----------

